

The Future of Twitter’s Platform Is All in the Cards - state
http://allthingsd.com/20120801/the-future-of-twitters-platform-is-all-in-the-cards/?mod=atdtweet

======
state
Although I'm convinced that this does seem like a possible outcome to the
current situation the article reads as extremely speculative. Any further
supporting links to his argument would be much appreciated.

I can't help but think, "Really? Cards? That's it?"

